
Show HN: Manly – explains how flags modify a commands behaviour - carlbordum
https://github.com/Zaab1t/manly
======
carlbordum
Hi everyone. For the last ~6 months I've been using this script I made to
quickly find out what some flags do for a program. Saves me about 10 seconds
every week :)

------
carlbordum
Also, I have not figured out a good way to test `manly` yet, but maybe someone
creative here has an idea?

